# Positionierung beim Einfügen per Copy/Paste?



## pea (5. Juni 2004)

Hallo ins Forum,

ich hoffe, hier hat jemand den ultimativen Tipp für mich.

Habe gestern mal wieder neu installieren müssen (PS7) und ärgere mich, dass beim Verschieben/Einfügen von Layern oder Auswahlen die Positionierung nicht mehr  wie zuvor funktioniert.

Ich bin darauf angewiesen, dass die Bildelemente/Layer auf genau der Position landen, wie zuvor. Doch aus irgend einem Grunde klappt das nicht. 
Hatte das Problem nach einer Neuinstallation schon öfter mal, doch aus irgend einem mir nicht bekannten/bewußten Grund, positionierte PS dann irgendwann die Auswahlen wieder wie im Ursprungsbild.

Gibt es irgendeine Einstellmöglichkeit?

Für Tipps jeglicher Art jederzeit dankbar

Viele Grüße und ein angenehmes Restwochenende
PEA


----------



## Mythos007 (5. Juni 2004)

Try the "shift" Key holding down during operation. mfg Mythos007


----------



## pea (5. Juni 2004)

leider nein - funktioniert nicht

grüße pea


----------



## Mythos007 (5. Juni 2004)

@Pea

Beschreibe mir mal bitte Deine Vorgehensweise bei einem Copy and Past
Manöver... Was für eine Datei öffnest Du wie selektierst Du den zu kopierenden
Ausschnitt und in welches Dokument fügst Du es wie wieder ein? Wie sind
die Abmessungen der zwei Dateien usw. usw...


----------



## pea (6. Juni 2004)

dank dir für deine Geduld 

Was ich genau erreichen möchte, ist dass z.B. ein Layer, der von einer Datei in eine andere wandert (z.B. per drag&drop), an der Ursprungsposition landet. Oder aber eine Auswahl von einem Layer in einen anderen (hier Copy&Paste).

Momentan positioniert PS die "d&d-Layer" dort, wo sie gedropt wurden, oder aber beim Pasten wohl in der rechnerischen Mitte.

Ich arbeite schon seit Ewigkeiten mit diesem System (wie es funktioniert hat - keine Ahnung), denn die Retuschen, die ich zu machen habe, sind teilweise sehr aufwändig. Somit muß ich nun die teilweise auch nur einige Pixel verschobenen Bildteile mühsam an die Originalstelle bringen. Das ist nicht nur nervig, sondern auch eine enorme Fehlerquelle.

Die einzelnen Dateien sind natürlich gleich groß, wenn auch ziemlich groß. Selektiert wird, sowohl mit sämmtlichen Auswahlwerkzeugen, als auch teilweise per Kurztaste strg+A - ich denke nicht, dass da irgendwo der Bock ist.
Die Dateien sind RGBs im psd-Format, alles nichts außergeöhnliches für mich, wie gesagt, ich habe die Probleme schon mal öfter nach einer Neuinstallation gehabt...

Wenn Du noch eine Idee hast? Möglicherweise ist es wirklich nur eine Voreinstellung irgendwo ...

Grüße
pea


----------



## prax (6. Juni 2004)

Hmm. Ich glaube so funktioniert es: Wechsle auf die Ebene die du kopieren willst. Dann wähle Auswahl / Alles auswählen. Dann drückst du Strg + C und dann wechselst du auf  die ebene wo das kopierte rauf soll und drückst  Strg + V.

Sollte klappen und noch was: Wenn du den Bereich ausschneiden willst, dann drücke statt Strg + C einfach Strg + X.

Hoffe ich konnte helfen.


----------



## pea (6. Juni 2004)

@ prax

nee - leider auch nicht.

Die Sache mit "alles markieren" und dann kopieren/ausschneiden und wieder einfügen macht bei mir genau das selbe.

Ich hatte auch schon gehofft, dass das eine Möglichkeit ist, denn wenn eine Ebene komplett ausgewählt wurde, müßte doch auch alles (inkl. Transparenz) übertragen werden.
Doch auch hier merkt PS genau, dass beispeilsweise nur ein kleines Musterelement in Ecke rechts oben vorhanden ist und fügt wieder rechnerisch mittig oder eben an loslasstelle ein.

Ich versteh' es nicht, ich weiß, dass es vorher funktioniert hat  

Viele Grüße ins Forum
PEA


----------



## ~SpArGs~ (6. Juni 2004)

Hmm. Also normalerweise funktioniert dass so wie es Mythos erklärt hat einwandfrei.
Du kannst auch auf deine Ursprungsebene wechseln (also welche die du gerne
kopieren möchtest) und danach das Bewegungswerkzeug wählst (v) und mit
gedrückter Shifttase die Ebene auf das "neue" Dokument ziehst. Im Normalfall
erscheint deine Ebene dann an selber Stelle wie im alten Dokument :-]


----------



## da_Dj (6. Juni 2004)

Notfalls kann man doch pixelgenau positionieren [über Transformieren z.B.]


----------



## sondermann (7. Juni 2004)

Für das exakte Einfügen innerhalb einer Datei (PS7): Auswahl - Ebene-Neu-Ebene durch Kopieren/Ausschneiden. Copy&Paste setzt Dir die Auswahl immer in die Bildmitte.

In PS CS geht Copy&Paste endlich, so wie man es haben will.

Einfügen zwischen zwei gleichgrossen Dateien (PS7 und CS): Auswahl mit gedrückter Shift-Taste ziehen. Copy&Paste macht es auch bei PS CS in die Bildmitte.

Habe alles soeben selbst nochmal ausprobiert.


----------



## pea (8. Juni 2004)

@sondermann

Also Du meinst ich sollte mir PS CS besorgen?
Ich habe auch noch in anderen Foren gepostet und ich habe im Grunde alle Tipps durch (hatte sie ja auch schon selbst mehr oder weniger durchgetestet)
Oder beschreibst Du mir den erstgenannten Weg nochmals genauer? _Für das exakte Einfügen innerhalb einer Datei (PS7): Auswahl - Ebene-Neu-Ebene durch Kopieren/Ausschneiden. Copy&Paste setzt Dir die Auswahl immer in die Bildmitte._ das funktioniert dann?

Weißt Du, was genau im Argen liegt, bzw. liegt da wirklich ein Fehler vor? Ich komme mir im Moment vor wie der letzte Dussel, denn die genaue Positionierung mit den üblichen Hilfsmitteln ist mehr als zeitraubend und wie schon gesagt fehleranfällig....

viele Grüße und Danke in die Runde
PEA


----------



## sondermann (8. Juni 2004)

Nein. Es klappt einfach nicht mit C&P in PS7. Deswegen musst Du den etwas umständlicheren Weg gehen: Auswahl erstellen und dann aus dem Ebenen-Menü den Befehl Neu - Ebene - Ebene durch Kopie/Ausschneiden wählen. PS7 macht Dir eine neue Ebene, wo das kopierte Teil ander gleichen Stelle wie vor dem Kopieren liegt.


----------



## pea (10. Juni 2004)

danke - das ist doch mal 'ne Aussage 

Jetzt frag ich mich nur, was ich vor der Neuinstallation anders gemacht habe - Fakt ist nur, dass es leider noch immer nicht funktioniert.

viele Grüße und Dank
PEA


----------

